# Packing with Llamas????



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

I just wanted to put this out and see if anyone here is packing with Llamas or knows of someone who does for big game hunts. I am very interested in the idea and would like to talk with someone you knows about it. What i have read so far online has me thinking that a Llama would be a very good alternative to horses in back country situations. Thanks


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I grew up with llamas and they are pretty good for uncertain trails but don't have the weight capacity of horses. I believe 75-100 lbs. Plus you still have to walk


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I will stick with my horses!


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

What are the advantages of a llama over a horse? They could probably navigate certain terrain better. But you wouldn't be able to ride them, and would need more of them to pack the same amount. Seems like a lot more work for a little bit of an advantage.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

toymanator said:


> What are the advantages of a llama over a horse? They could probably navigate certain terrain better. But you wouldn't be able to ride them, and would need more of them to pack the same amount. Seems like a lot more work for a little bit of an advantage.


I think some of the main advantages of a Llama over a horse are that a Llama can go just about anywhere i can hike, we get into some very nasty terrain on some of our back country hunts. I am not worried about riding them i have always hiked on my hunting trips with all my gear on my back. With a Llama we would still be hiking yes, but with very little weight on our backs. 70-100 pounds per hunter is more than enough gear for a back country hunt. From what i have been reading online Llamas appear to much less maintenance than a horse and a fraction of the cost to raise. Llamas are suppose to be very mild tempered animals and very intelligent. Also a Llama has a very low impact on the environment, they are careful not to kill the plants/grass they eat, there feet leave very little impact, and there waste is suppose to be almost odorless witch would be an advantage for not having every elk within a mile smell your camp.

I really don't personally know anything about Llamas all this is info that i have read online. It just seems to me that this would be a great alternative for someone who does not own horses.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

ddhunter said:


> I grew up with llamas and they are pretty good for uncertain trails but don't have the weight capacity of horses. I believe 75-100 lbs. Plus you still have to walk


Do you still have pack Llamas? Is it posible to use some of the same gear for Llamas that is used for horses?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

My understanding, which could be erroneous, is that llamas are only good for about 40 lbs. At least that is what I have read about them. The sources could have been wrong. But having spent two years in Peru, and seeing many of them, I never saw any with a very large load.


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Rocky Mountain Elk,
A buddy and I have used llamas twice a few years ago and our experiences were both good. I would use them again. We rented them from a religious group in Salem, (the big white temple?) They charged us around one hundred and fifty for a week for two animals, which I think is a bargain. We did supply our own horse trailer, but they had saddle packs for the animals. We only packed in about 5 miles, but the llamas had no trouble with the weight or terrain. I believe we packed each animal with about 55 lbs. About 25 lbs on our backs, including our bows. 

If you do decided to try them, A few things to consider. Take a scale so that you can pack each animal evenly. Much like packing a horse, keep it even and the gear tight, not moving. We took two males, I think one was called "wind", the other ones name, I don't recall. They didn't seem to like each other much. 
We did have a spitting issue when we took them for water, but that was it. They never spit on us. Tried to put them into a pack string one evening and have one guy lead them both...didn't work. The dominate male was constantly keeping an eye on the other and the string ended up in a tangled mess. One guy, one llama seemed to work best. 
Once tied to a tree, they did fine. Never had an issue where they would tangle themselves up with the rope. I'd recommend an area with some shade and good grass. and an area where you can move them a couple of times. We only stayed 5 days and then our supplies started running short. Also, we didn't pack water with them on the initial hike to camp, but rather packed them as heavy as possible and then returned to a stream to filter water and then packed it to camp. We never tagged out, so I don't know how they'd react to a quartered animal. I would suspect they'd be ok. 
Oh yeah, once on the trip out, we had to hike in the dark. Everytime my headlamp would cast a shadow from a tree or rock, the stubborn male I had would get nervous and stop. Had to yell to my buddy a couple of times to stop. Once my animal saw the other, he would take off again. There is a guy i met who is an avid hunter and llama owner. I don't recall his name, but when I get to work in the morning, I'll look it up. He would have much more advise than I do. All in all, like I said earlier, I'd use them again. Very interesting animals. I'm not sure they are any smarter than a horse, just different. 
Hope this helps, if you have any more questions, feel free to call. 
Laters,

Adam Eakle
801-839-1239
801-455-1551


----------



## utahnate (Jul 11, 2011)

I've owned horses and mules and even pack goats. The up keep on equines is just two expensive for the return in my book. Unless you have a lot of green pasture. I really enjoyed goats. They would go anywhere, but hated being left alone in camp. They would cry everytime I left them in camp. That worried me that a mountain lion would make an easy feast out of them. One of my goats eventually got mortally wounded by wild dogs while being pastured. I have been around some onry wild llamas, but the same can be said for goats and equines. I think if you got a llama from an established packer with good stock they might be the way to go. JMHOP


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Been around both a bit - Not a llama fan- if they are very well trained for that they are probably OK- don't leave one not tied up, might end up back at the truck. Many do have an attitude- do not let them get the better of you or you are screwed. Set the tone that you won't take it's crap from the get go- ususally packed 55 to 60#. I pack 40 on my goats-
very enjoyable camp animal- utahnate is correct- you will have whiners- depends though on how they were trained.


----------

